# Tiny's liver enzymes



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got the numbers on the recheck.
The last ALT was 180, normal reference of up to 120. Not spectacular, but he wanted to recheck it.
This time it was 140, so it got better but still above the normal range. Not much, and he thinks nothing to be real concerned about. We're going to start her on sam-E and milk thistle, and re-check again in about a month.
I'm not happy that it's not in the normal range, but typically the vets don't get excited about a raised ALT until it gets to be at least 2-3X normal. Toby's has been over 250 for about 5 years, sometimes as high as 400 or more, so I can't see that Tiny's being 140 is a great worry.
Overall, not too bad.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

All of them problems at the same time?


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

My other dog not my golden has a high ALT, she's a 10 year old heeler husky cross. Her Last blood test her ALT was 780 down from the 800+ the times before. Funny how no one seems concerned but me. I went for a second opinion and after a few more tests it showed that she was in the "suggestive range for Cushings" although she has no symptoms. No one really knows really why it's high and it's very frustating.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the SAm E and Milk Thistle help reduce her levels.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when it rains it pours <sigh>



Ian'sgran said:


> All of them problems at the same time?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's pretty high, unless your lab's reference range is really different from ours here. 
Have you had an ultrasound done?



2dogsandagrrl said:


> My other dog not my golden has a high ALT, she's a 10 year old heeler husky cross. Her Last blood test her ALT was 780 down from the 800+ the times before. Funny how no one seems concerned but me. I went for a second opinion and after a few more tests it showed that she was in the "suggestive range for Cushings" although she has no symptoms. No one really knows really why it's high and it's very frustating.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Has she had any medicines lately? The supplements will hopefully get the levels down quickly.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the ranges are the same as the normal range was up to 120 or there abouts. She did have an ultrasound and a stomach x-ray and both looked good. We did an Bile Acid test and that was normal and the ACTH Stim test which her numbers came up in the suggestive Cushings range. The second opinion vet I saw assumed that it was probably the early stages of Cushings before we did any test just by reading her blood tests. Other than the ALT being high she's just fine, happy, healthy and a young 10+ year old dog. I'll just continue to get blood tests done every few months to monitor the ALT levels and if any symptoms of Cushings comes about they we'll deal with it then. Even on milk thistle the numbers only went down slightly but she still get's that along with a raw diet and other supplements.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Through this "pouring rain" at your house I am hoping you are ok. You need all your strength to take care of all your babies in need!!! Thoughts and prayers coming your way!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When my Toby's ALT was first elevated, a fantastic human specialist told me that when the ALT is elevated in the absence of any other liver enzyme elevations, the problem is typically in the gastro-intestinal tract. It can be drug related, but is often food related.
Your problem might very well be something in the raw diet!! I just learned that some dogs are sensitive to some of the green vegetables, especially broccoli (Rhondas, if you're reading this please join in!) and it can cause their ALT to elevate. Apparently not even most vets know this.
You might want to consider eliminating the green vegetables for a while, and seeing if it makes a difference. You can probably find more information about it online.
(please don't take this wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't feed raw if that's your choice, I'm saying it might be some of the vegetables)




2dogsandagrrl said:


> I'm pretty sure the ranges are the same as the normal range was up to 120 or there abouts. She did have an ultrasound and a stomach x-ray and both looked good. We did an Bile Acid test and that was normal and the ACTH Stim test which her numbers came up in the suggestive Cushings range. The second opinion vet I saw assumed that it was probably the early stages of Cushings before we did any test just by reading her blood tests. Other than the ALT being high she's just fine, happy, healthy and a young 10+ year old dog. I'll just continue to get blood tests done every few months to monitor the ALT levels and if any symptoms of Cushings comes about they we'll deal with it then. Even on milk thistle the numbers only went down slightly but she still get's that along with a raw diet and other supplements.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Barb, you are going thru a such difficult time with your puppies, just name it they have it. I will keep praying for you, wish you a good weekend and all the best with your "triple treat".


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope things are going well at your house.
Give the furkids a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

just want to say i am thinking of you, i hope things get better..prayers your way


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, hope the Sam E and milk thistle are doing a good job bringing Tiny's enzymes down.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Hotel4dogs I tried to send you a PM but I don't have enough posts so it didn't go thru. Anyhow the gastro intestinal thing makes so much sense as this is what is happening with Boober. It started in Feb. she didn't want to eat in the am and her stomach was rumbling like crazy. I took her to the vet got the blood test done and the high ALT. The next day she was fine. But a couple times a month in the early am the stomach rumbles so loud I can't sleep. In June she had this happen again and this time she had runny stools with blood in it. I put her on a boiled hamburger and rice diet for about 3 weeks and everything cleared up and the rumblings stopped. I gradually put her back on the raw and now it seems the stomach rumblings are coming back. She will eat her breakfast but isn't as thrilled about it as normal. I had both dogs on Orijen 6 fish until last June when I put them on raw. I thought raw would be better for the dogs but now I'm questioning this. I certainly don't want to compromise her health and I think I am. The vet told me she had colitis probably from food but didn't offer me any suggestions. I also have her on a digestive enzyme and probiotic. I manily feed her chicken legs with backs attached all fat removed and patties from Carnivora with don't have the veggies. I do feed a turkey patti (one in a while) from another company that does have veggies in it thou. Do you think I should put her back on the Orijen and completly cut out the raw food. Any suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated. This morning and yesterday her stomach was rumbling loud again until she ate. Thanks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think if she was doing better on the Orijen you should put her back on it! Not all dogs do well on any one diet, they are individuals. Raw works for some people/dogs, but not as well for others. 
If it were my dog, I would put her back on the Orijen for 6 months and have her liver enzymes checked again at that time.




2dogsandagrrl said:


> Hotel4dogs I tried to send you a PM but I don't have enough posts so it didn't go thru. Anyhow the gastro intestinal thing makes so much sense as this is what is happening with Boober. It started in Feb. she didn't want to eat in the am and her stomach was rumbling like crazy. I took her to the vet got the blood test done and the high ALT. The next day she was fine. But a couple times a month in the early am the stomach rumbles so loud I can't sleep. In June she had this happen again and this time she had runny stools with blood in it. I put her on a boiled hamburger and rice diet for about 3 weeks and everything cleared up and the rumblings stopped. I gradually put her back on the raw and now it seems the stomach rumblings are coming back. She will eat her breakfast but isn't as thrilled about it as normal. I had both dogs on Orijen 6 fish until last June when I put them on raw. I thought raw would be better for the dogs but now I'm questioning this. I certainly don't want to compromise her health and I think I am. The vet told me she had colitis probably from food but didn't offer me any suggestions. I also have her on a digestive enzyme and probiotic. I manily feed her chicken legs with backs attached all fat removed and patties from Carnivora with don't have the veggies. I do feed a turkey patti (one in a while) from another company that does have veggies in it thou. Do you think I should put her back on the Orijen and completly cut out the raw food. Any suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated. This morning and yesterday her stomach was rumbling loud again until she ate. Thanks.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion on what you would do and I'm going to take that advice and do exactly that. Now why couldn't my Vet advise me to do that...thank you for the advice.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of your today and hope you're all doing okay. Sending prayers and hugs for you.


----------

